# underneath TCR top tube



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

I've had my TCR composite 2 for about 4 months and honestly I've never had time to clean it myself so I usually send it to the LBS. However when cleaning it last week I noticed a metal ring with a plastic plug in it under the top tube. What is the purpose of it? I also noticed it looked like it had chalky type deposits on it (I guess from sweat) and there was a nick and some bubbling in the carbon near it. Are the nick and bubbling in the carbon something I should be concerned about?












*edit- I tried inserting an image showing what I was talking about, but it doesn't show in my post. It can be seen in my user gallery.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That ring with the plastic plug is there so if you ever race, you can attach one of those number cards.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

It's for a number plate holder. The white "stuff" in the photo is a chemical reaction from sweat drenching the threaded aluminum insert. Nothing to be concerned about structurally at this point but I'd clean it up plus keep some wax on it for a small level of protection.


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

thanks for the replies. Can I use regular car wax like turtle wax on it?


----------

